# Favorite vocalist?



## Lowblock (May 3, 2009)

I'm gonna go with Serj Tankian of System of a Down fame here.  I love his way of spewingout words quickly, stopping, and it's really just a breath of fresh air in today's rock.

So, let's go!  More vocalists!


----------



## Teracat (May 3, 2009)

Hm, this is a tough one for me. I really love Valerie Vigoda and Branden Milburn (both of _GrooveLily_), as well as Kevin Hearn and (formerly, grumble grumble) Stephen Page of _Barenaked Ladies_.

Oh crap, Regina Spektor too. She's incredibly talented.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Oh crap, Regina Spektor too. She's incredibly talented.



HAHAHAHAHA

Yeah. 



Probably gonna say Tiny Tim.


I'll think of more.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 3, 2009)

My mind goes pretty quickly to people like Diamanda Galas, Mike Patton and Yamantaka Eye. Anybody can sing, but I prefer people who use their voice to the fullest extent as an infinitely expandable organic instrument.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

Bathos said:


> but I prefer people who use their voice to the fullest extent as an infinitely expandable organic instrument.



BjÃ¶rk?


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2009)

I could listen to Black Francis all day.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> BjÃ¶rk?



Yeah I listen to too much BjÃ¶rk. 

I am sure I'll think of more here.

e: Mr. Doctor (of Devil Doll) fits in as well.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

I guess....Busdriver's a vocalist? He raps real quick and to the melody of the song.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 3, 2009)

Michael Chirva or Tomas Lindberg, I love the snarly, somewhat choked style of vocals - Where it sounds dirty, but still has clarity. 

Maybe Dani Filth for his broad range...

...or Jan Chris de Koeijer for having such fucking deep vocals...

*Throws his hands up and walks out*


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I guess....Busdriver's a vocalist? He raps real quick and to the melody of the song.



Oh my god thank you for that.

I need to seek out more.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Oh my god thank you for that.
> 
> I need to seek out more.



No problem. What did you hear?


Mikael Ã…kerfeldt has a good voice, both clean and guttural


----------



## Magikian (May 3, 2009)

One look in the metal thread will tell you who mine is, but I'll mention him again anyway.

Mike Allan Patton.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

Payton?


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2009)

Manning can sing?


----------



## Magikian (May 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Payton?



Typo.

Better?


----------



## Xaerun (May 3, 2009)

No-one has said me. =(

But seriously? I'd have to say Colson Grainger. =S


----------



## Not A Fox (May 3, 2009)

Eddie Vedder, from Pearljam

runner up was Richard Ashcroft from The Verve


----------



## D-vious (May 3, 2009)

Don of the Dead (of Nunslaughter) is pretty good, he's got a really distinctive, vicious snarl.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 3, 2009)

Phil Anselmo of Pantera/Down/Superjoint ritual

I think he's amazing.


----------



## Wulfshade (May 7, 2009)

Hmmm... Devin Townsend? Either him, Kristoffer "Garm" Rygg or Mikael Ã…kerfeldt.


----------



## Lukar (May 7, 2009)

The lead singer for System of a Down, Hayley Williams (Paramore), and... um... Who's the lead singer for Green Day?


----------



## Gavrill (May 7, 2009)

Issac from Modest Mouse.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 7, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Who's the lead singer for Green Day?



BILLIE JOE ARMSTRONG


----------



## Grimfang (May 7, 2009)

Out of so many, of course there's Matthew Bellamy. I like Ian Metzger's vocal range and style. He does angsty/run-down really well without sounding like a betch. Serj + Daron (SoaD) sound beauuutiful together also. Brand New's vocalists sound great. I'm assuming there are multiple vocalists in Brand New.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 7, 2009)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## DaedolonX (May 10, 2009)

Hansi KÃ¼rsch From Blind Guardian

Without a doubt.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 10, 2009)

Rody Walker of Protest the Hero
Claudio Sanchez of Coheed and Cambria
Geddy Lee of Rush
Serj Tankian of System of a Down


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 10, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Geddy Lee of Rush



Never heard that one before


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2009)

Maynard James Keenan


----------



## DaedolonX (May 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Never heard that one before


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 13, 2009)

DaedolonX said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7DFsBcVMDA



Yeah, I know Rush, but I've never heard anyone commend Geddy Lee for his SINGING.


It's prog, it's supposed to have laughable vocals.


----------



## Isen (May 14, 2009)

Come on, people.  No Frank Sinatra?  Also, Shara Worden of My Brightest Diamond has a lovely voice.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 14, 2009)

Aaron Lewis of Staind
Voltaire
Brent Spiner


----------

